# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Cybex sjedalica ili Romer?

## superx

Moj P ima 3 godina i visok je 104 cm. imamo maxi cosi Xp ali su nam remeni preniski,(zadnji utor je ispod ramena). Imamo 16 kg.
Moramo nabaviti veću sjedalicu. Planirali samo Romer kidfix,ali me brine to što se ne može spustiti nagib,kada idemo na more npr. ipak mi je malo prestrma. 
Gledala sam u uputama od auta da preporučauju ili nju ili Cybex koju ima kupiti u Brežicama i čak je povoljnija...Ne mogu naći njene ocjene na testovima ..
Imate li iskustva i kakve je kvaliteta ta sjedalica (naravno s isofixom)
Vozimo Citroen C-crosser.

----------


## ivano2

Cybex Solution X fix je po ADAC 2009 testu najbolji. 2010 test će biti objavljen krajem svibnja. 
Nekako mi se čini da je prije bio na forumu baner za autosjedalice cybex (ili su bile neke druge???) a sad ga više nema, i trgovina je bila u zg...(nisam 100% sigurna ali čini mi se da su bile u pitanju neke dobro ocjenjene sjedalice kojih nema u standardnim dućanima tipa tlimach itd).

----------


## pužić

ja sam upravo kupila cybex x fix i mogu sam reću sve naj, naj..oduševila sam se

----------


## ivano2

pronašla! - one koje su bile na baneru su Besafe sjedalice...

pužić- jel sa isofix ili bez? nisam sigurna da li u astri imam isofix...

----------


## superx

E,onda mislim da ću ipak nju,jer ona je preporučena za korištenje u mom autu.
Pužić jel si ju kod nsa kupila ili u SLo,koja je cijena?

----------


## pužić

x fix ima isofix, kupila sam ju u Njemačkoj, trenutno sam na poslovnom putu pa iskoristih priliku ha, ha, ha...Koštala je 149 E.
A lako provjeriš jel imaš u astri isofix-zavuci ruku između donje klupe i naslona na zadnjem sjedalu sa strane i ako ima metalne kuke ima, ako ne nema i to je to.
Ako je novija astra morala bi imati .ja imam Seat leon 2004. god i ima,Golf 4 isto ima, dakle i astra je u sličnoj kategoriji, pa ako imaš približno godište mislim da bi trebalo biti ...

----------


## Anci

mi isto imamo cybex s isofixom. meni je odlična sjedalica. i ima dobre rezultate na testu.
mi smo kupili u sloveniji, još je bila neka akcija za članove kluba, tako nešto.

----------


## ivano2

Gurnula ruku - ima neke dvije kuke. Pretpostavljam da na toj autosjedalici dobiješ nastavak koji se zakači za kuke, a onda se sjedalica klikne na te nastavke? tako sam si ja nekako zamislila jer nikad nisam vidjela uživo. A da li to podrazumjeva i onu nogu naprijed?

----------


## superx

Ja mislim da ne ali neka stručnjaci odgovore.
Danas sam bila u Prenatalovom dučanu u Ilici i oni drže Cybex sjedalice i cijena im je 1708.kn
 Ali to je puno previše...

----------


## daddycool

Sjedalice grupe II/III ne koriste treću točku učvršćivanja jer kod njih ISOFIX sustav ne služi istoj svrsi kao kod manjih sjedalica. Kod ovih sjedalica ISOFIX služi isključivo u svrhu držanja sjedalice u kojoj nije dijete, a ukoliko je dijete u sjedalici prilikom sudara posao mora odraditi pojas vozila. Čak se na tim sjedalicama ne smije koristiti naziv ISOFIX zbog gore navedenog razloga pa Romer to zove ISOFIT, a Cybex govori kako koristi ISOFIX sidrišta od vozila, ali uvijek izbjegavaju govoriti o ISOFIX-u na tim sjedalicama.

----------


## ivano2

Hvala daddy!
cijena u bebe centru je 180 EUR, ovo u prenatalu je cca 235 EUR, dakle 60 EUR razlike je ipak too much (jesmo država nema šta)....nisu Brežice na kraj svijeta čak ni sa vinjetom...

----------


## superx

E a pitanje,isplati li se onada isofix u grupi II/III,ili je to samo nepotrbni dodatak?

----------


## daddycool

U grupi II/III je to samo pitanje komocije jer u slučaju da imaš ISOFIX onda ne moraš zakapčati sjedalicu pojasom kada u njoj nitko ne sjedi dok sjedalicu koja nema ISOFIX, moraš. S druge strane po ADAC-ovim testovima koje imam do sad posložene, dvije najbolje ocijenjene sjedalice imaju ISOFIX (istini za volju one su od renomiranih proizvođača od kojih su i sjedalice bez ISOFIX-a u samom vrhu). No sjedalice koje su u listi odmah iza ovih i imaju skupnu ocjenu istu ili za nijansu lošiju, a u nekim segmentima testiranja su dobile i bolju ocjenu od ovih s ISOFIX-om. Poanta je da npr. u ukupnoj ocjeni koju daje ADAC dio ocjene proizlazi iz upotrebljivosti a tu ISOFIX ima prednost zbog gore navedene komocije.

----------


## iva9

A šta nije kod Maxi cosi Rodi isto neka fora da se sjedalica malo učvrsti u sjedište da ne šeta po zadnjem sjedalu?Ja sam tako shvatila pa me zanima da li je to istina.Ja se dvoumim da li da maloga koji ima 2 go za 3 mj kad mi mala napuni godinu dana prebacim u Rodi(nju bi najrađe kupila),a da malu prebacim u njegovu Priori xp.Malome je još ta sjedalica dobra,sada ima 15,5 kg i bila bi mu dobra sigurno do sljedeće jeseni.Skupo mi je kupovati još jednu Prioricu za tih 6-9 mj.Htijela bi znati da li bi pogriješila njega sa nekih 16 kg i 2 god i 3 mj prebaciti u Rodi.Nadam se da sam uspijela objasniti.

----------


## daddycool

Mislim da to što ima Rodi nema šanse da zadrži sjedalicu na mjestu prilikom sudara i onda sjedalica postaje projektil. Provjeri upute ali mislim da se mora vezati svaki puta kada je prazna.
Bilo bi dobro da A. ostane u priorici što dulje jer je ta sjedalica primjerenija i sigurnija za njegov uzrast. Razmisli. Možda možeš posuditi od nekoga još jednu sjedalicu grupe I do trenutka kada ju A. preraste ili možda da kupiš na rodinoj rasprodaji. U svakom slučaju što se sigurnosti tiče bolje je da dijete što dulje ostane u nižoj grupi autosjedalice.

----------


## iva9

Ma tako ću i napraviti jer je njemu ta sjedalica još super i nebi ga prebacivala u Rodi.Posuditi ćemo još jednu 9-18,samo moram vidjeti da li je ta ok jer od tih prijatelja mala ima 6 god pa da nije neka stara i rasklimana.

----------


## pužić

uz Cybex se dobiju plastike koje staviš na one kuke i onda se umetne as u to.Što se prebacivanja u treću kategoriju tiče isto mislim da ne prebacuješ ako nije nužno.N. recimo ima 15,5 kg i 100 cm (2,5 god.) i Tobi as joj je još ok (iako je na zadnjoj visini s pojasevima), ostat će u njoj sve dok ju ne preraste visinom ili težinom.Novu (cybex)sam kupila jer mi je bila prilika to sad napraviti u inozemstvu, i nju ćemo koristiti za sada u 3. autu -mom službenom u slučaju da ju ja vozim ili kupim iz vrtića što je rijetko, no dogodi se.

----------


## Nice

mi kupili u BC na akciji cybex-icu x-fix i oduševljena sam sa njom ! Najjefitnije i najbolje (po adacu) u klasi (sa popustom)  :Smile: 
no u Yarisa ću morati staviti neku drugu jer kopča za pojas završi ispod nje pa ne mogu vezati dijete (a to se dogodi sa svakom sjedalicom koja ima isofix), nadam se da mi se to neće događati sa ostalim as

----------


## superx

Pitanje, može li se u Cybex sjedalici kasnije skinuti naslon i koristiti kao booster, kao u Rommerici????

----------


## pužić

može. I kad ju kupuješ odvijeno je sjedalo od naslona, sama ga spojiš...iako je ne vidim razlog da ju koristim kao booster (bez naslona),mislim da je bolje i sigurnije ako se koristi s naslonom.Jedino ako debljinom kad je starije dijete neće stati ...

----------


## Nice

evo je opet u Babycetru na akciji ! ako netko treba

----------


## mg1975

Mi se isto odlučili za Cybex......grupu I ćemo uskoro prerasti i po visini i po težini (za cca 2 mj.)......a kako na akciji u Baby Centru do 21/04 košta 125€ definitivno ju idemo kupiti.

----------


## superx

može link na te akcije please
ne snalazim se na slovenščini  :Smile: 
Jel mi netko  može lijepo onako za plavušu objesniti kako se dođe do beby centra u Brežicama...

----------


## kloolk

> može link na te akcije please
> ne snalazim se na slovenščini 
> Jel mi netko  može lijepo onako za plavušu objesniti kako se dođe do beby centra u Brežicama...


http://b2c.baby-center.si/WebClassif...rentClassID=30

----------


## pužić

mi smo jučer prvi put montirali u autu cybex da probamo kako će N. biti u tome i malo sam se iznenadila da smo joj morali izvući naslon za jednu visinu gore jer na najnižoj poziciji joj pojas ne ide preko ramena...ona je sad 100 cm cca možda malo više..

----------


## BaZgA

Pozdrav svima

Već dugo pratim ovaj forum (oko 3 godine da budem precizniji) ali do sada nisam imao potrebu za registracijom jer sam sve bez problema već uspio naći  :Smile: 

Trenutno sam u kupovini treće AS i odlučio sam se za Cybex Solution X-fix. Kako sam iz Slav. Broda morat ću po nju putovati, a sad je pitanje gdje.

U Prenatalu je 1708 kn što je bezobrazno skupo, u Sarajevu je 352 KM (oko 1350 kn) dok je u Brežicama najjeftinija ako ćemo gledati klubsku cijenu (129 €)

Nije mi problem potegnuti do Brežica ali me zanima par informacija.
Što se tiče te klubske cijene, o kojem klubu se tu zapravo radi i kako se učlaniti i kako dobiti tu cijenu?
Može li se do Brežica bez vinjete, ako ne koliko su troškovi cestarina od ZG?
Kad tražite povrat poreza morate li platiti kakva davanja na našoj strani (ispadne ispod 1000 kn što se zapravo može uvesti bez prijave na carini)?

Malo o samoj sjedalici. Može li se koristiti u autima bez isofixa (kao i ostale sjedalice koje ga nemaju)?

P.S. Tek sad vidim da mg1975 spominje da akcija traje do danas a ne vidim tu informaciju na njihovom siteu? Poslao sam im upit i sad očekujem odgovor  :Smile:

----------


## Nice

do brežica se može sporednom cestom koja ide tik uz autoput ali moraš na prijelaz na malu breganu
klupska cijena - ako si učlanjen u njihov bc klub - to možeš i kad dođeš tamo 
oni ti daju papir za ddv ali to možeš podići kod njih (ako ideš u Ljubljanu ili u neki veći centar onda dobiješ pravi tax free koji možeš podići i kod nas u pošti)  - ništa ne moraš platiti kod nas jer je ispod 1000 kn
može koristiti i bez isofixa (škarice se spreme ispod samog sica  - dosta je dobro to odrađeno)

----------


## BaZgA

Hvala na odgovoru.

Poslao sam im mail sa sličnim upitima i žena me odmah nazvala da mi kaže kako je akcija još samo danas ali da bi ju trebali imati opet.
U klub sam se učlanio preko neta ali rekla mi je da mogu i tamo kod njih.

Ako sam dobro shvatio, vezano za povrat poreza, ja od njih dobijem papir za ddv koji na izlasku iz Slovenije ovjerim na granici i onda bi se trebao vratiti pokupiti ddv (ili neki slijedeći puta)?

Koliko je komplicirano ići tim sporednim putem i isplati li se vremenski da bi se uštedilo 15€ (mislim da sam pročitao da je toliko tjedna vinjeta)

----------


## mg1975

Nazovi ih telefonom i provjeri dali ih imaju. Nakon povrata DDV-a sve skupa nas koštala 105 €.

----------


## BaZgA

> Nazovi ih telefonom i provjeri dali ih imaju. Nakon povrata DDV-a sve skupa nas koštala 105 €.


Sada nažalost više nije na akciji a kad će biti ne znam. Ne vidim nigdje datum do kojeg je akcija i kad počinje nova.

Koliko sam vidio na karti najbolje je doći do Zaprešića i onda krenuti prema Brdovcu i preći na Harmici?

Idem im poslat mail da vidim kad im je slijedeća akcija i hoće li biti ta sjedalica na njoj

----------


## AnneMary

jao ne mogu vjerovat da sam zakasnila par dana!
i mi planiramo tržit tu sjedalicu i već 2 tjedna si govorim d amoram vidit jel na akciji ali uvijek doma zaboravim pogledat.

BaZgA  daj molim te javi kad će bit na akciji.
trenutno mi neće otvorit njihovu stranicu!

----------


## AnneMary

može molim vas usporedba ove dvije sjedalice
http://b2c.baby-center.si/article.asp?ArticleID=207265
http://b2c.baby-center.si/article.asp?ArticleID=207301

jel prva dovoljno dobra i jel samo razlika u dizajnu i isofixu, ako ga ova druga ima, jer vidim da piše samo X?

----------


## Juroslav

ova druga (X) ima više položaja za namještanje visine (11 prema 7)

druge razlike ne vidim

niti druga nema isofix, isofix ima Solution X-fix

----------


## cowgirl

> Sada nažalost više nije na akciji a kad će biti ne znam. Ne vidim nigdje datum do kojeg je akcija i kad počinje nova.
> 
> Koliko sam vidio na karti najbolje je doći do Zaprešića i onda krenuti prema Brdovcu i preći na Harmici?
> 
> Idem im poslat mail da vidim kad im je slijedeća akcija i hoće li biti ta sjedalica na njoj


Pazi samo na to da su mali prijelazi samo za tzv. domaće, a to znači s hrvatskom ili slovenskom putovnicom. 
Ne znam za Harmicu, treba provjeriti, ali na Bregani provjereno s npr. njemačkom putovnicom ne možeš prijeći.

----------


## cowgirl

Sada je na akciji Cybex Solution bez x-fix-a za 79,90 eura.
Povrat DDV-a je samo kod njih u dućanu.

----------


## BaZgA

> Pazi samo na to da su mali prijelazi samo za tzv. domaće, a to znači s hrvatskom ili slovenskom putovnicom. 
> Ne znam za Harmicu, treba provjeriti, ali na Bregani provjereno s npr. njemačkom putovnicom ne možeš prijeći.


Ne mogu vjerovati da postoje prijelazi "samo za" iako imam hrvatsku putovnicu pa mi svejedno. Nekako mi to zvuči idiotski da dođeš na granicu a oni ti kažu da se okreneš i vratiš jer imaš putovnicu iz EU a želiš ući u EU  :Smile:

----------


## lucij@

Molim savjet u vezi ove AS
http://b2c.baby-center.si/article.asp?ArticleID=207347

----------


## ivana zg

180E;
http://b2c.baby-center.si/article.asp?ArticleID=222439


Ova 145E a klupska 99E
http://b2c.baby-center.si/article.asp?ArticleID=207302


evo ova je npr isto iz 2011g košta 145E ili klupska 99E
http://b2c.baby-center.si/article.asp?ArticleID=222434

Sve su Cybex solution X-fix...razlika je samo u boji, a neke su i iste godine proizvodnje !
Pomozite!
Neznam ima li ih u Tintiliniću, i kako da znam koje od ove " 3 " imaju u Tintiliniću tj. koja je razlika među njima osim boje( nekima i u god.proizvodnje), da je razlika u cijeni do 80E za istu sjedalicu????!
Jesu li ove sjedalice iz 2011 testirane (kako su prošle na testu tj. koja je godina proizvodnje onih Cybex sjedalica koje su bile najbolje ocjenjene) i ima li ih u RH....za Cybex sam našla atest  iz 2009 ali ne iz 2010 ili 2011....

----------


## Majuška

ova prva ti je Cybex X-Fix (dakle ima Isofix) dok ove druge dvije nemaju

----------


## ivana zg

hvala neznam kako nisam skužila...valjda me je ovaj X odmah asocirao na isofix,ha,ha-nego na testovima stalno vidim sjedalicu Cybex free fix ima super ocjene je li razlika između nje i Cybex solution x-fix samo u više ili manje ogućnosti spuštanja sjedalice u ležeći položaj?

----------


## EvaMONA

Da li znate da li se i kako može Cybex X fix učvrstiti normalno?
Gdje se može provjeriti koje auto sjedalice se preporučuju za određeni auto?
Hvala!

----------


## EvaMONA

ovo normalno sam mislila bez isofix sistema

----------


## daddycool

> Da li znate da li se i kako može Cybex X fix učvrstiti normalno?
> Gdje se može provjeriti koje auto sjedalice se preporučuju za određeni auto?
> Hvala!


Solution X-fix? Booster s naslonom?

evo sa interneta:
The Solution X-fix offers rigid LATCH connectors which can be easily deployed when needed, *and stored away for use in vehicles without LATCH lower anchors*. Rigid LATCH connectors make for the quickest and easiest installation possible into the vehicle. 

znači iz ovoga se može zaključiti da da.
Jeste provjerili upute od sjedalice?

Što se tiče kompatibilnosti s vozilima, za to treba kontaktirati proizvođača sjedalice ukoliko nema na njihovim internet stranicama.

----------


## curly mama

i mi kupili CYBEX. super smo zadovoljni zasad. inače smo veliki MC fanovi pa smo mislili uzeti rodi, međutim, kad smo vidjeli  cybexicu, kvaliteta i udobnost -neusporedivo!
i naša je bila u baby centru  na akciji,  za članove kluba 125 eura. plus povrat.

----------


## EvaMONA

*daddycool* hvala, tako sam i mislila. vidim da si maher za sjedalice. molim te tvoje mišljenje o besafe sjedalicama? Znam da sve moram probati u autu, ali onako općenito???
*curly mama* jel to bila ona akcija od prije par dana? jel znaš možda jel to bila duža ili dnevna akcija? vidjela sam prije 3dana tu jednu boju po 125eura i kad sam drugi san htjela vidjeti do kad je akcija već je vraćena na staru cijenu. sad ne znam jel to bila dnevna akcija pa ima šanse da se uskoro ponovi ili neka duža pa onda vjerojatno neće biti uskoro....

----------


## curly mama

akcija je trajala jedno vrijeme, nije bila dnevna.
mi smo skužili taman par dana prije isteka. to je bilo sad, početkom mjeseca. poslala sam im upit da mi jave koje su im boje ostale, rezervirala i sutradan otišla po nju.
znaju ti oni ponavljati te akcije.

----------


## daddycool

> *daddycool* hvala, tako sam i mislila. vidim da si maher za sjedalice. molim te tvoje mišljenje o besafe sjedalicama? Znam da sve moram probati u autu, ali onako općenito???


Općenito su među boljim sjedalicama na HR tržištu. Jedini u HR imaju sjedalicu u kojoj se dijete može voziti do 18 kg u smjeru suprotnom od smjera vožnje, što je najsigurniji način prijevoza djece težine od 9 do 18 kg. Imaju na nekim sjedalicama malo specifičan način vezanja pa je kod montaže svakako potrebno imati upute proizvođača.

----------


## larmama

> Moramo nabaviti veću sjedalicu. Planirali samo Romer kidfix,ali me brine to što se ne može spustiti nagib,kada idemo na more npr. ipak mi je malo prestrma.


u rijetkim trenucima kad zaspe mojoj glava uopće ne pada u Romer Kidfix-u dok joj je u MC prethodne grupe malo, malo padala, eto da podijelim iskustvo  :Bye:

----------


## EvaMONA

hvala

----------


## curly mama

cure, upravo mi je stigao babycenter katalog. akcijske cijene vrijede od 5.5. do 1.06.
*cybex solution x* klubska cijena: 99,99 eura (redovna je 149,99). bit će još na dnevnoj akciji 8.05. -35%

danas (06.05.) je na akciji Romerica Kidfix -20%

----------


## Danka_

Zna li netko gdje se na Cybex Solution X sjedalici nalazi oznaka godine proizvodnje?

----------


## enela

Trebam frišku informaciju, gdje u Zg ima Cybex Solution X2-fix i Romer Kid Plus SICT. Kika? Tintilinić? Prenatal?

----------


## klija

Ne znam koliko ce biti friska informacija, s obzirom da smo kupili Cybex pred 2 tjedna, ali tada u Kiki Cybex-a nije bilo, Roemer-a jest, Prenatal nisam ni gledala, a u Tintilinicu (Arena Centar) je bilo i jednog i drugog i imali su 10% (mislim, moguce i 20%, ne sjecam se ), popusta na kes...

----------


## enela

Mislim da je dovoljno friška :Yes: 
Hvala ti!

----------


## Maya_78

molim da mi netko objasni razliku između cybex solution: http://b2c.baby-center.si/article.asp?ArticleID=207266
i solution X: http://b2c.baby-center.si/article.asp?ArticleID=222433

potporni dio oko vrata?

----------


## Malisa

Poštovani,
da li netko ima račun za autosjedilaciju Romer SAFE Plus sa Iso-fixom za 9-18?

Pozdrav

----------


## Majuška

evo sad i mene u dilemi Cybexica X2 ili Romer kidfix SICT
tiru-riru
obje su isto prošle na testovima

damn, da mi je bar jedna od njih ljepša ili da ima neki kul dezen...

----------


## Majuška

ok, nakon detaljnijeg proučavanja - Cybexica je bolja 
Bila sam u Tintiliniću i nemaju Cybex Solutionfix 2, nego samo prošlogodišnji model

Zna li netko da li u HR ima negdje noviji model ili moram u Slo?

----------


## Cheerilee

Samo pazi, ako ćeš uzet cybex - imaju jako jako loš materijal..... Naslon je ok, al sjedalo , koma.... 
Sve se pahuljice love gore, a iz navlake stalno izlaze elastične bijele niti, dugačke oko 3cm... baš neuredno izgleda.... 
As je crno/siva pa se sve tojoš bolje vidi, ali vjerujem da se i na drugim bijama jednako tako vide te niti....
Ja sam ih već rukom počupala van, sve do jedne... al dok je dijete opet sjelo niti se pojavile...
Luda sam više... 

Sad tražim ljetnu navlaku al nema nigdje zakupiti.....!

----------


## Majuška

Thnx C
good to know

planirala sam odmah kupiti ljetnu navlaku - koliko vidim na webu imaju je u brežicama

----------


## Cheerilee

Ja pitala u tintilinicu za navlaku, dobili tri komada prije ljeta i odmah ih prodali... U pravili ih ne dobivaju van ljetnih mjeseci, jer je to "ljetno" meni malo bezveze.... Ako ces u brezice, daj skicni kojih boja ima jer nebih bas bijelu....

----------


## Majuška

može (ali na netu vidim samo bijelu)  :Undecided:

----------


## pužić

i mi imamo problem na Cibexici (crna je ) s tim nitima koje vire...ako idete po navlaku molila bi i meni jednu kupite za xfix (isto nebi baš bijelu)

----------


## Majuška

nema navlaka u brežicama :/

----------


## nela08

Mi bi isto Cybex ili Romer kombiniranu 9-36, ali muči me da li će se moći montirati u Fiat Punto. Jel ima netko  tko je probao ili koristi? Nemamo isofix u Puntiću, naravno.

----------


## klija

> Mi bi isto Cybex ili Romer kombiniranu 9-36, ali muči me da li će se moći montirati u Fiat Punto. Jel ima netko  tko je probao ili koristi? Nemamo isofix u Puntiću, naravno.


Imamo Cybex Solution u Puntu već preko 6 mjeseci, nema problema, lijepo stane po širini, duboko "sjedne" u sjedalo, visina naslona za glavu se isto dobro namješta, uglavnom sjela je u puntića ko' rukavica...niti vidim ikakve naznake trošenja navlake, iako se u njoj i jede i piše i maže labelom - opereš i furaš dalje...

----------


## nela08

> Imamo Cybex Solution u Puntu već preko 6 mjeseci, nema problema, lijepo stane po širini, duboko "sjedne" u sjedalo, visina naslona za glavu se isto dobro namješta, uglavnom sjela je u puntića ko' rukavica...niti vidim ikakve naznake trošenja navlake, iako se u njoj i jede i piše i maže labelom - opereš i furaš dalje...


Ali to je od 15-36, jel da?
TA je uža i manja od grupe 9-36 kg, pa me brine da se takva velika kombinirana možda neće moći zavezati zbog prekratkog remena....

----------


## klija

Uh, da, sori, nisam obratila pažnju, naša je 15-36... onda ne preostaje drugo nego probati prije kupnje ili izmjeriti točno jednu i drugu i ukalkulirati razliku...

----------


## mali laf

mi smo cybex pallas kupili u tintilinicu u areni.tete su bile jako ljubazne i prije nego smo ju platili otišli smo na parking probati da li stane.

----------


## Jasmina_K

Pozz! Imam pitanje. je li navlaka na svakoj cybexisi toliko lošda da se stvarno toliko izvlače niti iz nje? je se dvoumim između nje i romerice , pa me zanima koja bi bila bolja? hvala  


> i mi imamo problem na Cibexici (crna je ) s tim nitima koje vire...ako idete po navlaku molila bi i meni jednu kupite za xfix (isto nebi baš bijelu)

----------


## pužić

mi imamo crnu cibex i izvlače se niti..ispočetka me to nerviralo ali s vremenom sam prestala to primjećivati. Prijateljica ima ljubičastu cibexicu i kod nje je drugi materijal na as i niti se ne izvlače..dakle nije to vidljivo na svim materijalima..Po meni su bolji oni materijalii koji "klize", onako da su malo šuškavi ..ne znam ima li takvih na novim modelima..

----------


## Majuška

mi imamo zelenu cybexicu i ništa se ne izvlači, materjal izgleda kao da smo ju jučer kupili

----------


## Jasmina_K

ako kome treba http://www.mali-vragci.si/letna-prev...assolution-x-1

----------


## Jasmina_K

zanima me da li mi se isplati kupiti novu za pakiranu x2 fix za 1000 kn, god proizvodnje 2011, ali bez računa i garancije. gospođa mi jedna nudi, čak može i primopredaja, dakle vidjela bih sjedalicu, ali me muči malo godina proizvodnje i to što nema garancije, ili dati nekih cca 300 kn više ikupiti je u slo u trgovini? hvala

----------


## superx

Mi je imamo evo već 3 godinu i jako smo zadovoljni, ništa se ne izvlači, a kad ide u bakin auto bez isofixa onda samo sklopimo one metalne djelove i sve 5!

----------


## nela08

Gdje se može kupiti Cybex sjedalica (u Zagrebu), osim u Tintiliniću? Kupili bi Sollution X2, ali u Tintiliniću nije dostupna.

----------


## Cheerilee

Mislim da je dino oni drže cybex..
AKo ti i šta znači info; u baby centru slo traje akcija;
http://b2c.baby-center.si//Article.asp?ArticleID=207357
- minus merwer pa se svakak isplati...

----------


## nela08

hvala. vidjela sam i tu akciju, ali ta crvena nam ne pase, a za ostale nam se ne isplati ici.

----------


## Cheerilee

http://b2c.baby-center.si/WebClassif...ParentClassID=

Na dvije stranice su samo sjedalice na popustu.....

----------


## nela08

> http://b2c.baby-center.si/WebClassif...ParentClassID=
> 
> Na dvije stranice su samo sjedalice na popustu.....


Hvala! Nisam ni skužila ostalo jer sam tražila samo Cybex.

----------


## nela08

> Imamo Cybex Solution u Puntu već preko 6 mjeseci, nema problema, lijepo stane po širini, duboko "sjedne" u sjedalo, visina naslona za glavu se isto dobro namješta, uglavnom sjela je u puntića ko' rukavica...niti vidim ikakve naznake trošenja navlake, iako se u njoj i jede i piše i maže labelom - opereš i furaš dalje...


kupili i mi cybex sollution, ali mi se cini da nije dovoljno jako pricvrscena za sjedalo....dobro smo proucili upute, stvarno nije komlicirano i uvjerena sam dobro je zavezana, ali dok ju "protresem" nije mi cvrsta kao stara (MC Priori), a i u probnoj voznji, muz je vozio a ja sjedula iza sa kceri, malo se cak nagnula u zavoju. Nesta ne stima, jel da? Gdje moze biti greska?

----------


## superx

Ona niti nije pričvrščena za sjedalo.. osim ako nije isofix.
Pojas drži dijete, ona samo služi da oo bude dovoljno visoko i da mu pravilno prolazi pojas te kao bočna zaštita!
Nikada ona neće biti čvrsta kao sjedalica niže grupe!

----------


## oka

Da li Cybex osim spuštanje glave ima i nagib za leđa, kao malo u ležeći?
Gledala sam nešto što je ličilo na to  model sa isofixom, da li je to to i da il to ima i model bez isofix-a?

----------


## rossa

pratim. i mi moramo kupiti sjedalicu, a nikako se odlučiti. i meni su ove dvije na listi

----------


## oka

Mi imamo Romericu kid plus i super je, sad kupujem za dečka i čini mi se bolja ova Cybex baš zbog ovog položaja glave.
Naime jako mi je ružno gledat curu dok se muči kod spavanja u Romerici, klima i visi, ima ona za nagnuti malo položaj leđa
ali nedovoljno da joj bude ok dok spava. 
Ova nova Romer Sict je strašno mekana i udobna, obje su sigurne, ali mi Cybex važe zbog položaja glave, još ako ima i za leđa podesiti?

----------


## leonisa

starija ima i cybex i romericu, jedna je u nasem, druga u autu mojih staraca i romerica mi se cini bolja. nekako vise lufta za glavu ima u cybexovoj :/

----------


## oka

Leonisa o ovakvoj pričaš http://www.tintilinic.hr/hr/katalog/...red-556/kat-46 ?
A kak vam je sa spavanjem i položaju glave dok spava, sa udobnošću leđa tj koja ti se čini bolja po tom pitanju?
A opet to ovisi i kak kojem djetetu paše, tje kak se koje žali  :Grin: , moja se žali, uh

----------


## nela08

> Ona niti nije pričvrščena za sjedalo.. osim ako nije isofix.
> Pojas drži dijete, ona samo služi da oo bude dovoljno visoko i da mu pravilno prolazi pojas te kao bočna zaštita!
> Nikada ona neće biti čvrsta kao sjedalica niže grupe!


Znam da nije pričvrćena, to sam rekla tako "figurativno" samo je klimava pomalo. TO je onda ok?

----------


## nela08

> Da li Cybex osim spuštanje glave ima i nagib za leđa, kao malo u ležeći?
> Gledala sam nešto što je ličilo na to  model sa isofixom, da li je to to i da il to ima i model bez isofix-a?


Mi Imamo Cybex Sollution X2 bez isofixa i on ima mogućnost nagiba leđa, ali to je baš malo i spuštanje naslona iza glave.

----------


## nela08

> kupili i mi cybex sollution, ali mi se cini da nije dovoljno jako pricvrscena za sjedalo....dobro smo proucili upute, stvarno nije komlicirano i uvjerena sam dobro je zavezana, ali dok ju "protresem" nije mi cvrsta kao stara (MC Priori), a i u probnoj voznji, muz je vozio a ja sjedula iza sa kceri, malo se cak nagnula u zavoju. Nesta ne stima, jel da? Gdje moze biti greska?



Nego, jel sigurno takva sjedalica ne treba/ne može biti čvrsta uz sjedalo automobila?

----------


## oka

Može biti čvrsta samo uz izofix, bez izofiksa ne, ali glavno je da ne utječe na sigurnost.

----------


## nela08

Onda je valjda OK. Imamo Puntića bez isofixa tako da mora biti OK i tako.

----------


## enela

Cybex solution x i roemer sict.
 Meni osobno se cini ova druga sigurnija, a klinka se ni na jednu ne zali. Preferira cybex, ali samo zato jer je crvena :D

----------


## oka

> Cybex solution x i roemer sict.
>  Meni osobno se cini ova druga sigurnija, a klinka se ni na jednu ne zali. Preferira cybex, ali samo zato jer je crvena :D


A kak vam je položaj glave kod spavanja, koja ti se čini bolja (radi položaja glave)?

----------


## enela

U cybex jos nije nikad zaspala, a u roemerici joj glava nije nikad pala naprijed: ili ju nasloni na stranu ili ju nagne unazad kad zaspi. 
Mozda se varam, ali roemer mi je robusnija. I zauzme vise mjesta,  jos cetvrtinu drugog sjedista ( ne na sjedalici, nego na gornjem dijelu zbog onih dodatnih zastitnih jastuka).

----------


## leonisa

> Leonisa o ovakvoj pričaš http://www.tintilinic.hr/hr/katalog/...red-556/kat-46 ?
> A kak vam je sa spavanjem i položaju glave dok spava, sa udobnošću leđa tj koja ti se čini bolja po tom pitanju?
> A opet to ovisi i kak kojem djetetu paše, tje kak se koje žali , moja se žali, uh


ja sam ju kupila u tintilinicu, vise se ne sjecam imena, al po izgledu, to je ta. nije isofix. mozda sam ju dva puta ulovila da joj je glava pala naprijed, obicno ju zavali nazad pa izgleda sablasno sa otvorenim ustima  :lool:  ili u stranu. sad je, kao, velika, pa se malo spuze s guzom, pa ja sizim, a ona ne slusa.
posaljem ti na pp ako oces fotku kako spava da vidis.
romerica je isofix i malo je manja, no ona je u autu od mojih pa ju bas nisam gledala kako spava, no mogu je pitati u kojoj joj je udobnije. romerica moze imat mali nagib, no to ovisi i o naslonu automobila. kad se fixira, naslon od mojih je takav da tog nagiba- nema.

----------


## oka

> ja sam ju kupila u tintilinicu, vise se ne sjecam imena, al po izgledu, to je ta. nije isofix. mozda sam ju dva puta ulovila da joj je glava pala naprijed, obicno ju zavali nazad pa izgleda sablasno sa otvorenim ustima  ili u stranu. sad je, kao, velika, pa se malo spuze s guzom, pa ja sizim, a ona ne slusa.


*xxx
*Mi imamo Romericu za curu, a dečku sad kupujem.
Cura je nezadovoljna sa Romericom, stalno ju nešto tiska, pada, boli, koljena, noge..... (inače ju sve smeta  :Smile: )
Sad gledam za dečka i razmišljali smo da kupimo dvije, a ovu Romericu stavimo u bakin auto.
E, a sad ova nova Romerica su fuul mekane, i jesu udobnije, ali stvar sa glavom i spavanjem ostaje ista, zato kopam,
a nema mi u blizinu Cybex da probam, moram potegnuti do ZG-a.
Hvala, ne trebaš slikati, poznate su mi te sablasne poze  :Smile: , ali možeš ju pitati koja joj bolje paše, baš me zanima.

----------


## oka

Inače, kupili smo Cybex, malome je ok, ali kad si veća sjedne, hm, nekak mi se čini da je u Romerici više mjesta, 
kao da je sjedalo za guzu veće i udobnije?! (to je ovako na prvu, nisam još detaljno primjerila), također mi se čini da je za remen bolje 
složeno na Romerici, kad dijete sjedne nekako remeni u Romeru legnu kako spada, a u Cybex stalno moram nešto poslagavati,ravnati,
a nedaj Bože da se mali nagne previše, remen se teže povlači unazad na svoje mjesto, mora ga on gurati, dok kod Romerice to ipak klizne lakše.
Eto, to mi je onako prvi dojam. 
E sad, da li će Cybex prevagnuti u plus zbog položaja glave, to ćemo još otkriti.

----------


## rossa

Mi sutra idemo po Cybex. Jedva čekam da vidim kako će se to uklopiti u auto. Mo je oduševljena s tim da dobiva novu plus je sama birala boju

----------


## Rozi

bok,

je li netko ima sjedalicu 'Cybex Solution X': neki savjet pliz što bi moglo biti negativno oko nje? vidim da nema taj isofix prihvat, ali nisam sigurna da naš Opel  uopće ima te kuke, moram doma pogledati. 

trebao bi prijeći sa svojih 17 kg (i 5 godina) u veći model sjedalice jer njegova manja BebeComfort mora ići mlađoj sestri. a ova cybex će biti na sniženju u Baby centru, pa da vidim isplati li se kupiti

----------


## miffy34

Mí imamo cybex pallas satisofixom i prezadovoljni smo. Bilo u baby centru sniženo i tek doma skužili da imamo kukicu u autu za zakačit. Baš su duboko.

----------


## Smokvica.

ovo gore kao da sam ja pisala  :Laughing: 

Jeste još uvijek svi zadovoljni sa cybex solution x ?  Za 600kn mislim da je super prilika  :Klap:

----------


## rossa

> Mi sutra idemo po Cybex. Jedva čekam da vidim kako će se to uklopiti u auto. Mo je oduševljena s tim da dobiva novu plus je sama birala boju


odgovaam sama sebi. dakle stigla naša cybex solution 2X fix. super se montiralo, njoj se sviđa, lako se kopča, pojas joj dobro leži
ono što nam je zasad loša strana: ljetna navlaka je ful skupa, dijete osjetilo slobodu pa se miče više nego bi trebala (ali to polako sređujemo), spava u onoj groznoj pozi s glavom izvaljenom iza, ali nije se žalila da je boli vrat (istina spavala je samo pola sata)

----------


## Smokvica.

[QUOTEovo gore kao da sam ja pisala  :Laughing: [/QUOTE]
Mislila sam na Rozin post  :Grin:

----------


## baka

Moji otišli u Brežice podići Cybex Pallas 2-fix auto sjedalicu. Izgleda kao da će dijete u njoj putovati u svemir. Ali sigurnost je najvažnija, slažem se.

----------


## Adrijana

Trenutno je Romer Kidfix na akciji u Baby Centru u Slo, pa bi Lovru prebacila iz 9-18 u booster.
http://b2c.baby-center.si/webclassif...rentClassID=90

Ima li netko?

----------


## daddycool

šta te zanima?

----------


## Adrijana

Dvoumimo se između nje i BeSafe. Pa eto, trenutno je Romer na akciji. Naravno sigurnost mi je najvažnija, a sa Romerom nemam nikakva iskustva.

----------


## daddycool

mislim da nećeš niti s jednom pogriješiti 
što se tiče same sigurnosti, po adac-u je kidfix vrh (barem je bio u trenutku kad sam ja ažurirao svoje tablice), a BeSafe nije puno zaostajao
no svakako vidi kako ti leže u autu prije nego bilo koju kupiš

----------


## pužić

samo da javim da sma prala navlaku s cybexice i sad više ne vire one mucice..navlaka se super lako skida i stavlja, da sam znala oprala bi ju davnih dana, sukladno tome ljetna navlaka nam ni ne treba. I dalje smo preee zadovoljni

----------


## Mojca

Kupujemo AS grupe 1, sad smo u Roemer Baby safe Plus, pa se opet vodimo ADAC testovima. U testovima iz 2012 http://www.adac.de/infotestrat/tests...t/default.aspx Cybex Juno-fix je pobjednik u grupi 1, a za njim Roemer Duo Plus, ako dobro čitam ove plusiće.  :Smile:  I sad dvojimo oko ta dva modela. Cijena i ADAC su uvjerljivo na strani Cybexa, a mene malo muči onaj glomazni sigurnosni jastuk. 

Nisam našla da se Juno-fix http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRi6Tcgj-c4 spominje na forumu, nalik je Cybex pallasu kojeg spominjete, različite su grupe, pa me zanima kako klinci reagiraju na onaj sigurnosni jastuk, ja bi poludila da moram biti u tome kao u oklopu, pa za svaki slučaj pitam. Smjehuljica nije baš sretna u AS...

----------


## Zuska

Hej, Mojca, mi u petak idemo po svoju Duo Plus (napokon). Imali smo iste dileme kao i vi, iste su nam AS ušle u uži izbor jer smo štreberski proučili više-manje isto štivo, a odustali smo od Cybexa upravo zbog tog glomaznog jastuka. Probali smo curku voziti u Roemeru Duo Plusu i svidjelo joj se  :Smile:  
Šta ste vi na kraju odlučili?

----------


## Mojca

Nismo još ništa odlučili. 
MD je za Cybex, a ja nisam ni pomislila na AS cijeli dan.  :Smile:

----------


## Zuska

Vidi, u novom ABC katalogu od slovenskog Baby Centra imaš 25% na Cybexice (i Juno-fix) od 7-13.1., to je katalog za on-line narudžbe. Prodavačica u Baby Centru nam je objasnila da se preko kataloga ABC novičke kupuje on-line, pa dođeš kod njih u dućan po taj proizvod, a u dućanu te lijepo dočeka i formular za povrat poreza. 
(Pojašnjavam, jer sam jednom došla kod njih kupiti to nešto što je bilo na ponudi dana, pa mi je objasnila da sam to trebala kupiti on-line :Smile: )

ABC novičke

----------


## ardnas

> Nismo još ništa odlučili. 
> 
> MD je za Cybex, a ja nisam ni pomislila na AS cijeli dan.


Istu dilemu imali malac pomogao nije htio ni sekunde boti u cybex-ici vristao, uzeli romer

----------


## Mojca

Hvala cure, Zuska  :Kiss:  za info o popustu.

----------


## Inesz

> Hej, Mojca, mi u petak idemo po svoju Duo Plus (napokon). Imali smo iste dileme kao i vi, iste su nam AS ušle u uži izbor jer smo štreberski proučili više-manje isto štivo, a odustali smo od Cybexa upravo zbog tog glomaznog jastuka. Probali smo curku voziti u Roemeru Duo Plusu i svidjelo joj se  
> Šta ste vi na kraju odlučili?


Sve isto. MM proučavao i zaključio-Roemer Duo Plus. Čekamo neku akciju u Brežicama, pa u kupnju.

----------


## Mojca

Probali Cybex u dućanu. Totala pobuna. Ne čudim se.  :Smile:  Ja bi pukla da moram sjediti u nečem onakvom. 
Kupili Roemer-icu... U prvoj vožnji je pokazala ogromno oduševljenje što vidi van, što ne gleda unazad...

Jedino sam ljuta na MD-a što cijeli prosinac nije našao vremena da se bavi proučavanjem AS, pa nam je propao kupon za 15% popusta u BC ZG.

----------


## Zuska

Mi u petak kupili Roemericu, jučer prvi izlet...drama u oba smjera  :cupakosu: 
Nadam se da će se brzo naviknuti.

----------


## kloolk

> Vidi, u novom ABC katalogu od slovenskog Baby Centra imaš 25% na Cybexice (i Juno-fix) od 7-13.1., to je katalog za on-line narudžbe. Prodavačica u Baby Centru nam je objasnila da se preko kataloga ABC novičke kupuje on-line, pa dođeš kod njih u dućan po taj proizvod, a u dućanu te lijepo dočeka i formular za povrat poreza. 
> (Pojašnjavam, jer sam jednom došla kod njih kupiti to nešto što je bilo na ponudi dana, pa mi je objasnila da sam to trebala kupiti on-line)
> 
> ABC novičke


KAko je s carinom preko granice? carini li se dječja oprema i možemo li proći bez carine ako bi kupili AS koja je preko 2000 kn.... Kako ide s tim, help...

----------


## Zuska

Naravno da se carini. Smontirajte je tamo gdje kupujete.

----------


## kloolk

> Naravno da se carini. Smontirajte je tamo gdje kupujete.


A treba li za povrat poreza potvrditi papir (račun) na carini? ili onda jednostavno odustanemo od povrata poreza?  (računam isplati li mi se)

----------


## Inesz

mi smo  ovjerili kod slovenskih carinika za povrat ddv-a, našima  na carini  prijavili autosjedalicu. 

kupili smo Roemer Duo Plus na internet prodaji BC, čekala nas u dućanu u Brežicama, cijena bez ddv-a je bila oko 200 eura. 

uglavnom AS podliježe plaćanju pdv-a (ne carine) ako joj iznos prelazi vrijednost 1000 kn. zna se dogoditi da za takve stvari carinik da samo upozorenje da se podliježe plaćanju pdv-a pri uvozu a da ne naplati istog. (u tom sličaju ova autojedalica je 800 kn jeftinija nego u HR).

----------


## Mojca

> Naravno da se carini. Smontirajte je tamo gdje kupujete.


Da bi imali pravo na povrat poreza roba ne smije biti korištena u zemlji gdje je kupljena. 
(Tako kažu pravila, nisam čula da ih se tko drži.)

----------


## Inesz

cure,
je li Roemer Duo plus, postavljate na isofix točke i uz to vežete pojasom? znači isofix i pojas? ili samo jedno od toga?

----------


## kloolk

> cure,
> je li Roemer Duo plus, postavljate na isofix točke i uz to vežete pojasom? znači isofix i pojas? ili samo jedno od toga?


jedno ILI drugo

----------


## Zuska

> Da bi imali pravo na povrat poreza roba ne smije biti korištena u zemlji gdje je kupljena. 
> (Tako kažu pravila, nisam čula da ih se tko drži.)


Dakle, mi smo na kraju AS kupili u Hr. 
Ali kažu neki koji su kupili preko da su je odmah kod dućana smontirali, papire za povrat ddv-a ovjerili kod Slovenaca (nitko ih ništa nije pitao) i lijepo ušli u Hr. 

Koliko mi je poznato, a možda imam krive info, ne oporezuje do 1000 kn po osobi, a ako osobe zajedno žive na adresi, račun može biti i 2000 kn neoporezivo jer se onda tih 1000 kn može zbrojiti. 

Inače, mi smo na svoja šrot kolica koja smo kupili u Italiji morali platiti i carinu i porez. Zato jer nisu proizvedena u EU, nego su američko sranje. I nismo tada imali osobne na istoj adresi. 
To je bilo u jeku afere s Barišićem pa sam na putu za doma plakala od muke što me dragi nije pustio da upadnem carinicima u kućicu i kažem što mislim o njima, njihovom šefu i lopovskoj državi, odnosno zločinačkoj organizaciji, wanna be stranci koja je godinama reketarila vlastitu državu, a meni naplaćuje carinu i porez na jeftina dječija kolica. Mislim da sam tada i uklela ta kolica, sudeći po tome koliko se beba htjela voziti u njima. 

Isprike na digresiji, ali ponovo sam se iznervirala kad sam se sjetila te epizode.

----------


## Mojca

Zuska  :Laughing:  
Čim sam počela čitati o kolicima, pomislila sam pa nije ni čudo da se Giga neće voziti u njima... i dođem do kraja i  :Laughing:  
Inače, poptis na sve što bi im bila rekla. 





> Koliko mi je poznato, a možda imam krive info, ne oporezuje do 1000 kn po osobi, a ako osobe zajedno žive na adresi, račun može biti i 2000 kn neoporezivo jer se onda tih 1000 kn može zbrojiti.


Točno, ali samo ako se radi o djeljivoj robi. Ako vas troje kupi jedna kolica od 3000 kn na jednom računu, gore navedeno ne važi. Ali, ako vas troje kupite, kolica, krevetić i prematalicu svako po 1000 kn, gore navedeno važi.

----------


## Zuska

Aha, znala sam da je neka caka. Makar, kolica su bila u tri dijela  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

> Aha, znala sam da je neka caka. Makar, kolica su bila u tri dijela


Nisu na računu  :Wink:

----------


## uporna

Mi smo kolica kupovali u Brežicama još 2009. i uredno prijavili na granici, carinik nas upozorio da podliježe pdv-u ali nam nije naplatio već rekao da možemo dobiti račun na kućnu adresu. Nikada ništa nije došlo. Imam osjećaj da im je žao naplaćivati opremu za djecu.

----------


## Švrćo

Da ne otvaram novu temu.

*Cybex sjedalica, model Solution X.*
Da li je ta sjedalica ok? Dijete je sada 18 kg i nekih 105cm.

----------

